# Char Broil Electric Smoker questions



## eclusk (Mar 11, 2020)

New to group and have a question on Char Broil electric smokers.  Mine currently isn't smoking that well and looking for any advice.  Still cooks the meat, just not getting any smoking flavor and the wood chips are not burning up.  My smoker is a 725 and was wondering if anyone else had issue similar and can make any recommendations.  Really don't want to buy a new smoker if I don't have to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigW. (Mar 11, 2020)

I agree that they are not user friendly smokers.  The app is a pain.  I've used the smoker once or twice.  Chips burned out pretty fast if I remember correctly.    I don't think you need to replace it.  I think there is a bit of a learning curve.  I use other smokers so don't have much knowledge to offer.  You could try an AMAZ-N tray or tube for smoke instead.  I have not tried those yet.


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 12, 2020)

Maybe post pics of your smoker?  I have the digital model by charbroil and my heating element gone bad.  Before it would never turn the chips to Ash.  More like charcoal and would only get good smoke for a hour or little longer.   I would leave the off a bit to get a bit more air going but also bought a steel chip container to put in as well to get more smoke


----------

